# Asbestos Siding



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm looking at a house with asbestos siding. Anyone have any experiences with that material?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Unless you plan to break off a couple of chunks and rub them together in your face while inhaling deeply, I wouldn't worry about it. Definitely use it to get the price lower though.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Isn't that illegal now ? Aren't you required to remove them ?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Asbestos siding was banned in the late 80s I think in Canada, so I would worry a little about that. A 30-year old siding may need to be replaced in a near future, and replacing asbestos siding comes at an extra cost.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good point about replacement. MUST be done by pro's. Dangerous even if you do "as-best-as" you can. 

My guess is that it was banned to limit the MINING and MANUFACTURING. The siding itself is innocuous enough (and probably still in great shape?)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

A new neighbor on my street had his removed ( older neighborhood) , the Co that did the job were dressed like they worked for a Virus outbreak Government wing . All in white with masks...  

I was waiting for zombies to pop out !!!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

There is asbestos in lots of homes as late as the early 90's and you must have a professional do the abatement ( removal ) from the inside and outside of any home. And it must be contained to the site and bagged up properly and disposed of in the right sites.So it is not a cheap experience to go through. 
Basically almost all homes apartments built say over 30 years ago have some form of asbestos however the amounts are very often very low so if you don't mess with it you are fine and some homes I have seen have had new siding placed over the older siding making it a lot cheaper.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It’s gonna be more trouble


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would personally pass on the home. The regulations aren't getting any less strict. Abatement is expensive and could become a manditory thing. Nice thing to think about after you have put new stuff over the old. Then there is resale value, disclosure of asbestos when you sell may make it difficult, and you must disclose it.

Now if they lower the price to where it makes economic sense to have professional abatement done, that's a different story, and may be a good deal.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm guessing your concern is indoor air quality? If so, you could always have the air tested, but I doubt he'll come up with anything out of the ordinary.
I can't remember if you're the GTA or not, but I can coordinate the testing, if you want. It's part of what I do

Also, you plan on removing it that is also something I can help you with


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> A new neighbor on my street had his removed ( older neighborhood) , the Co that did the job were dressed like they worked for a Virus outbreak Government wing . All in white with masks...
> 
> I was waiting for zombies to pop out !!!


And here we were in highschool chemistry surrounded by the stuff. My dad the mechanic practiced safety first though - he always told me to hold my breath as I blew out brake drums with the compressor.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Many years ago, I was into rock collecting as a kid. I remember sending a letter to Thetford Mines in Quebec asking for a sample asbestos in it's raw form. They sent me a nice little kit of asbestos in it's raw form and samples of each process to the finished product. I remember the raw sample being green with white fibres. Little did they know.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've lived in asbestos sided houses that had asbestos on the water pipes and worked with asbestos when it was still used in brakes etc. . The siding never was a problem until you had to replace one of the shingles......kinda hard to find and match. In BC at least if you're going to reside the place all the old siding has to come off and as Ship said it has to be done and disposed of in a certain way. As far as living in the house, no problem......until your kids find out that the material in the shingles can be used to write on sidewalks etc. like chalk. Some of the shingles will look a little tattered 'cause it's fairly easy to break. BTW Fibereglass is as bad as Asbestos and it was my own choice about wearing safety equipment when I worked with either. Now if you work with asbestos.....as a job.....you have to suit up but not with fiberglass unless that's a company policy. 
@all thumbs........hold your breath? Not if you're smoking at the time. And just scoop the crud off the top of your coffee with a screwdriver. 
@Frenchy99......you can't use asbestos now in most instances but you don't have to remove it until you want to as far as your own personal home goes. 


Guitar101 said:


> Many years ago, I was into rock collecting as a kid. I remember sending a letter to Thetford Mines in Quebec asking for a sample asbestos in it's raw form. They sent me a nice little kit of asbestos in it's raw form and samples of each process to the finished product. I remember the raw sample being green with white fibres. Little did they know.


The rock collecting kit I had came with asbestos samples and the chemistry kit my older brother had came with asbestos pads. So did the steam engine kit my younger brother had.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Didn't we all play with raw asbestos and mercury as kids - look how we turned out!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Will your insurance company insure you? That is the big question. They can refuse to insure an unsafe house


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They will remove it asbestos they can.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> They will remove it asbestos they can.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pun... As best as they can...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Will your insurance company insure you? That is the big question. They can refuse to insure an unsafe house


Depends on your insurance company and where you live. The last house I bought the insurance company we had that handled everything refused to insure until I put about 5 lbs of roofing gravel on a few spots on the roof. I don't recall seeing anything about asbestos in the insurance policy that we had.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Best to ignore everyone here and get a professional opinion/estimate. It should be free...or pretty cheap to just get someone to look and an idea of what it’ll cost before buying. If for no other reason than to be making an educated decision. 

All you need to really know is asbestos ain’t good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Best to ignore everyone here and get a professional opinion/estimate. It should be free...or pretty cheap to just get someone to look and an idea of what it’ll cost before buying. If for no other reason than to be making an educated decision.
> 
> All you need to really know is asbestos ain’t good.


That’s more than enough to prompt me to walk.

Mesothelioma is no joke.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

IF you are planning to live there I would not buy it. It only takes one almost invisible asbestos fibre to get into your lungs and cause fatal lung cancer. One fibre and you're done.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Best to ignore everyone here and get a professional opinion/estimate. It should be free...or pretty cheap to just get someone to look and an idea of what it’ll cost before buying. If for no other reason than to be making an educated decision.
> 
> All you need to really know is asbestos ain’t good.


I am an expert though, haha. I'm sending out a quote today, coincidentally.

Now, whether you choose to trust me or not based on how I behave around here, is another story


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> IF you are planning to live there I would not buy it. It only takes one almost invisible asbestos fibre to get into your lungs and cause fatal lung cancer. One fibre and you're done.


One fiber? Not too sure about that. Just where do you get your information 'cause if that's so every mechanic and people who worked with brakes etc. from at least before the mid 80's should be 'done'.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> One fiber? Not too sure about that. Just where do you get your information 'cause if that's so every mechanic and people who worked with brakes etc. from at least before the mid 80's should be 'done'.


It's true in some cases where the Barb gets the body to react as though it's a threat. Makes the immune system go Haywire. You die from the continual attack by the immune system.

It is very rare though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> It's true in some cases where the Barb gets the body to react as though it's a threat. Makes the immune system go Haywire. You die from the continual attack by the immune system.
> 
> It is very rare though.


Yup. I suppose someone can come up with proof of "one fiber" causing cancer. Not too sure about the rig you wear when you go to inspect a place to give a quote but I'd say that you've probably inhaled a few fibers time to time.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> One fiber? Not too sure about that. Just where do you get your information 'cause if that's so every mechanic and people who worked with brakes etc. from at least before the mid 80's should be 'done'.


My brother in law had a friend who got in a car accident. They did x-rays of his lungs. They found a lump unrelated to the accident. They operated to remove the lump and inside of it was 1 single asbestos fibre. He died a short time later of lung cancer. So yes, one fibre is all it takes. If you want to listen to govt exposure allowances set in the 1950's by the asbestos industry at the time, then go for it. The hard asbestos panels crack. When they crack the asbestos fibres are released. The name of the cancer is asbestosis or mesothelioma.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Yup. I suppose someone can come up with proof of "one fiber" causing cancer. Not too sure about the rig you wear when you go to inspect a place to give a quote but I'd say that you've probably inhaled a few fibers time to time.


I definitely have. I'm not worried about asbestos at all. To be perfectly honest, I think the protocols are way over the top. 

The few people who get ill from one or two fibres are the reason we spend Millions on remedial work


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

player99 said:


> My brother in law had a friend who got in a car accident. They did x-rays of his lungs. They found a lump unrelated to the accident. They operated to remove the lump and inside of it was 1 single asbestos fibre. He died a short time later of lung cancer. So yes, one fibre is all it takes. If you want to listen to govt exposure allowances set in the 1950's by the asbestos industry at the time, then go for it. The hard asbestos panels crack. When they crack the asbestos fibres are released. The name of the cancer is asbestosis or mesothelioma.


When the immune system reacts to one fibre, it's the buildup of fluids that create the problem. The cancer could have been a result of this issue, though. I wonder if the lump was just the solidification of that fluid.

I don't know a lot about the ailments, because it's been awhile since I had to do my mandatory training. All I know is that I don't give much of a s*** about it


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Depends on your insurance company and where you live. The last house I bought the insurance company we had that handled everything refused to insure until I put about 5 lbs of roofing gravel on a few spots on the roof. I don't recall seeing anything about asbestos in the insurance policy that we had.


I was refused house insurance due to a lack of a handrail going to the basement. I had 14 days to comply or call someone else. I also know someone who was refused for knob and tube wiring and another person for no handrail on the deck stairs..... You'd think asbestos would be on that list


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> My brother in law had a friend who got in a car accident. They did x-rays of his lungs. They found a lump unrelated to the accident. They operated to remove the lump and inside of it was 1 single asbestos fibre. He died a short time later of lung cancer. So yes, one fibre is all it takes. If you want to listen to govt exposure allowances set in the 1950's by the asbestos industry at the time, then go for it. The hard asbestos panels crack. When they crack the asbestos fibres are released. The name of the cancer is asbestosis or mesothelioma.


I worked with asbestos as a millwright and then as an industrial friction worker and then as a mechanic. We're talking from 1972 to 1985. I know what the names of asbestos caused cancers are. 90% of the time we never wore masks or things like that. Did they prove that the lump caused the cancer? It might have but there could have been other contributing factors as well. Second hand smoke perhaps. Asbestos shingles; yup, I know the crack and break very easily and when you scrape the pieces on concrete they act just like chalk. I'd hazard a guess that a lot of people my age did that as kids. As it is right now there is asbestos fibers and fiberglass fibers in the tissue around my lungs.....when they put the little thing down your throat and into your lungs to take tissue samples and pictures it's no fun. I'm not talking just one fiber. 
Personally, having lived in houses with asbestos siding, I wouldn't let it be a problem unless the house has to be resided then I'd traet it the same as if the house had any other type of siding that had to be replaced.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> I was refused house insurance due to a lack of a handrail going to the basement. I had 14 days to comply or call someone else. I also know someone who was refused for knob and tube wiring and another person for no handrail on the deck stairs..... You'd think asbestos would be on that list


I had to sprinkle the gravel on a few spots and then have it re inspected. The insurance company said they would cancel all insurance policies, not only the house. I did the gravel thing and phoned the house inspector and told her it was done. She said fine and phoned the insurance company and said it was done. They said fine and kept insurance on the house. The roof was inspected about 6 months after we bought the house.....we had "temporary" insurance on it so we could get the mortgage. there was about a foot and a half of snow on the roof when we bought the place.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It just takes 1 fibre to cause the cancer. Not 50, not 100, not 1000, but 1 single fibre to give you lung cancer.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Back in the day, when you worked with asbestos, you filtered the air through a cigarette. Filter tip was preferred, but a plain rolly in a zig zag was considered sufficient.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Back in the day, when you worked with asbestos, you filtered the air through a cigarette. Filter tip was preferred, but a plain rolly in a zig zag was considered sufficient.


Yup. Been there done that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BTW, Asbestosis is not a lung cancer and is caused by more than one fiber.
Asbestosis - Symptoms and causes 
Mesothelioma is rare.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> BTW, Asbestosis is not a lung cancer and is caused by more than one fiber.
> Asbestosis - Symptoms and causes
> Mesothelioma is rare.


I had a neighbor who was diagnosed with asbestosis. He spent 5 years in the navy sleeping on a top bunk with asbestos insulated pipes two feet over his head. That combined with a lifetime of heavy smoking pretty much did him in. He was on a waiting list for a lung transplant but died before a donor was found.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Yup. I suppose someone can come up with proof of "one fiber" causing cancer. Not too sure about the rig you wear when you go to inspect a place to give a quote but I'd say that you've probably inhaled a few fibers time to time.


yes, please provide a link to the paper explaining this if possible, I'd love to read it


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

OK if this person has not bought the house I would recommend that they don't.

Asbestos will not cause much grief unless it is disturbed . It has to be removed by people in those suits, bagged and buried.

Do not expose yourself to asbestos fibrils without proper PPE, this is the number 1 workplace fatality right now. These folks were exposed to it 20-30 years ago. They basically suffocate from scar tissue in the parts of the lungs that transfer the oxygen to you body.

Just saying, if you don't believe me google box it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> One fiber? Not too sure about that. Just where do you get your information 'cause if that's so every mechanic and people who worked with brakes etc. from at least before the mid 80's should be 'done'.


Actually I worked in a shop that was very focused on industrial hygiene. They collected and tested samples of "brake dust" for years before giving up. In all the samples they tested, they didn't even find one intact asbestos fiber. They said due to the heat and the grinding action of the brake shoes. (everything was shoes back then) It broke the fibers up into pieces small enough that they were no longer a threat. Breath them in/breath them out. No hangups. Intact fibers have little hooks on them that hang up in your lungs. I was certified for asbestos removal at one time, a long time ago. 

We also used to grind new brake shoes - it was called "re-arcing". Every shop had a brake shoe grinder. Only people I knew who died were insulators who sprayed asbestos onto metal work and columns all day without a mask. And later on, the electricians who went into those confined spaces to work around that sprayed on asbestos insulation, also without a mask.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks all for your input. I suspected there might be problems and it was educational to hear real life experiences with asbestos. Now, hopefully, the sale of my house with aluminum wiring and electric baseboard heaters closes. It least it doesn't have knob and tube wiring or lead water pipes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Actually I worked in a shop that was very focused on industrial hygiene. They collected and tested samples of "brake dust" for years before giving up. In all the samples they tested, they didn't even find one intact asbestos fiber. They said due to the heat and the grinding action of the brake shoes. (everything was shoes back then) It broke the fibers up into pieces small enough that they were no longer a threat. Breath them in/breath them out. No hangups. Intact fibers have little hooks on them that hang up in your lungs. I was certified for asbestos removal at one time, a long time ago.
> 
> We also used to grind new brake shoes - it was called "re-arcing". Every shop had a brake shoe grinder. Only people I knew who died were insulators who sprayed asbestos onto metal work and columns all day without a mask. And later on, the electricians who went into those confined spaces to work around that sprayed on asbestos insulation, also without a mask.


I was a confined space junkie for a few years. I walked off a site once due to excessive loose asbestos blowing around from failed pipe insulation. Between the asbestos, hydrocarbon fumes, silica sand, and my Canadian Classic respirators I'm terrified to see how my lungs age


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Asbestos is also fire retardant so the house shouldn’t burn down easily.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Asbestos is also fire retardant so the house shouldn’t burn down easily.


At least it will leave a nice shell


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Actually I worked in a shop that was very focused on industrial hygiene. They collected and tested samples of "brake dust" for years before giving up. In all the samples they tested, they didn't even find one intact asbestos fiber. They said due to the heat and the grinding action of the brake shoes. (everything was shoes back then) It broke the fibers up into pieces small enough that they were no longer a threat. Breath them in/breath them out. No hangups. Intact fibers have little hooks on them that hang up in your lungs. I was certified for asbestos removal at one time, a long time ago.
> 
> We also used to grind new brake shoes - it was called "re-arcing". Every shop had a brake shoe grinder. Only people I knew who died were insulators who sprayed asbestos onto metal work and columns all day without a mask. And later on, the electricians who went into those confined spaces to work around that sprayed on asbestos insulation, also without a mask.


I did industrial. Hiway rigs, heavy duty mining brakes and clutch bands that weighed a couple of hundred pounds.....stuff like that. The hot degreasing tanks we used were some fun too. This was from 74 to 81. You didn't have to wear a mask or coveralls back then. If it was vehicles it was contracts for all the Finning trucks. Some of the stuff we did had wood brake blocks with asbestos impregnated fiber pads that we made. All the grinders, saws the lathes etc were all connected to an exhaust system but at the end of the day you still had it on you and in you. Because we had the raw material around there were plenty of intact fibers in the air, on your skin and cloths and in your coffee. Breath them in and some of them stayed. Used to cut pucks out of raw material drill them and rivet them on to clutch discs. It was around 79 that they started to come out with brake material with fiberglass in it instead of asbestos. If you were doing a brake change on your car the fibers were ground up but not all of what you breathed in was breathed out. Years later in the mid 90s I had a job of helping to strip an old submarine before they sank it off the coast of BC. The company was certified but most of us working there weren't tho we did wear protective clothing and masks. Some of the fibers still got thru. 
Most of the people who died back then were people who had worked with asbestos back in the 40s. Took a lot more than one fiber.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I was a confined space junkie for a few years. I walked off a site once due to excessive loose asbestos blowing around from failed pipe insulation. Between the asbestos, hydrocarbon fumes, silica sand, and my Canadian Classic respirators I'm terrified to see how my lungs age


I did commercial blown fiberglass insulation in the late 80s and early 90s and from 2005 to 2018 worked with spun fiberglass. The only difference between an asbestos fiber and a fiberglass fiber is fiberglass has no barbs. It still sticks into you, inside and out. 
As far as the house goes, if everything else is ok I'd have no problem with buying it. If you can talk them down in price because of the siding go for it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> I did industrial. Hiway rigs, heavy duty mining brakes and clutch bands that weighed a couple of hundred pounds.....stuff like that. The hot degreasing tanks we used were some fun too. This was from 74 to 81. You didn't have to wear a mask or coveralls back then. If it was vehicles it was contracts for all the Finning trucks. Some of the stuff we did had wood brake blocks with asbestos impregnated fiber pads that we made. All the grinders, saws the lathes etc were all connected to an exhaust system but at the end of the day you still had it on you and in you. Because we had the raw material around there were plenty of intact fibers in the air, on your skin and cloths and in your coffee. Breath them in and some of them stayed. Used to cut pucks out of raw material drill them and rivet them on to clutch discs. It was around 79 that they started to come out with brake material with fiberglass in it instead of asbestos. If you were doing a brake change on your car the fibers were ground up but not all of what you breathed in was breathed out. Years later in the mid 90s I had a job of helping to strip an old submarine before they sank it off the coast of BC. The company was certified but most of us working there weren't tho we did wear protective clothing and masks. Some of the fibers still got thru.
> Most of the people who died back then were people who had worked with asbestos back in the 40s. Took a lot more than one fiber.


exactly. If it only took one fiber of asbestos in every case, we'd all be dead. There would be no old mechanics. I forgot about brake bands and clutch pucks. And what could be better for your lungs than hot caustic soda vapors? There was some pretty dandy stuff in those hot tank compounds. Some of it good enough to strip rust even.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> exactly. If it only took one fiber of asbestos in every case, we'd all be dead. There would be no old mechanics. I forgot about brake bands and clutch pucks. And what could be better for your lungs than hot caustic soda vapors? There was some pretty dandy stuff in those hot tank compounds. Some of it good enough to strip rust even.


It's amazing that our parents survived, what with all the asbestos, smoking, lead, mercury, bacon chewing, cars without seatbelts or airbags but with sword-like hood ornaments. There still seems to be a fair few 90 year-olds out there - while a lot of the "bubble-wrapped" generations are dropping like flies.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Alarmists...

What a way to live. 

Every tiny threat that comes up is a life-and-death issue. 

I spent a season in a boarding house where there were several old québécois miners who were dying of asbestosis. They would sit in the porch in the sun and cough and hack. On Canada Day they all sang Oh! Canada in their French accents. I felt that. Like war heroes who gave their lives to help others. 

My point: sure asbestos was killing them, but there is very little risk to a pampered middle-class resident. Those who fret over micro health issues are prisoners of their own mind. 

Same thing with lead. The insides of the huge water pipes leading down to the generating station at Kakabeka Falls had to be re-painted during the Depression, and it was a welcome job for every man in town. My grandfather turned green, shook like a leaf and all his teeth were loose in his gums. He recovered and lived to be 94. 

These issues are blown out of all proportion by media and imagination. 

Gasoline is more dangerous. Everybody knows how to handle it. You don't hear about people being burnt alive every day. Does that make it safe? Maybe I should put some in my mouth and spray it on a campfire.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Alarmists...
> 
> What a way to live.
> 
> ...


oh boy...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's amazing that our parents survived, what with all the asbestos, smoking, lead, mercury, bacon chewing, cars without seatbelts or airbags but with sword-like hood ornaments. There still seems to be a fair few 90 year-olds out there - while a lot of the "bubble-wrapped" generations are dropping like flies.


My father in-law, is currently 92 years old. A carpenter by trade and a wood working enthusiast his whole life, just imagine the amount of wood dust he has sucked in over the years. I've never seen him wear a mask either. According to the "state of California", he should have been dead 50 years ago.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> oh boy...


That's your reply?

Seriously, what have you done with Vadsy?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's your reply?
> 
> Seriously, what have you done with Vadsy?


he's busy eating asbestos at the moment

seriously though, Kapn's post was stupid but he's not about to argue with me, he's a out of site out of mind kinda guy and apparently a song and common sense is going to stop the poisons dead in their tracks. he's busy huffing lead paint and drinking gasoline to worry about anything like that anyways


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

makes me think of the guys I knew who used to package liquid herbicides. None of them lived to see their 45th birthdays. Good thing all those jobs have been moved to India and China now.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

And that's why I don't have any lung power left.Worked in the late 60's in renoing older building's so anything from asbestos to mold and all kinds of dusty dirty conditions. Nobody ever mentioned that you should have a mask on or wear a respirator or anything like that back then. 
Who knew what could really happen when you took off the asbestos from heating pipes or removed walls that were full of mold. I know for a fact that my current home has some minor asbestos in the popcorn ceiling and the wall joints and such. And its not even a slight worry to me or my family.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> he's busy eating asbestos at the moment
> 
> seriously though, Kapn's post was stupid but he's not about to argue with me, he's a out of site out of mind kinda guy and apparently a song and common sense is going to stop the poisons dead in their tracks. he's busy huffing lead paint and drinking gasoline to worry about anything like that anyways


Now THAT's more like it!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's amazing that our parents survived, what with all the asbestos, smoking, lead, mercury, bacon chewing, cars without seatbelts or airbags but with sword-like hood ornaments. There still seems to be a fair few 90 year-olds out there - while a lot of the "bubble-wrapped" generations are dropping like flies.


By rights, from what they say, a lot of us shouldn't have made it to our 40s. I remember things like riding in the back window of a 56 Buick Special and on the tank of my dad's Harley. No helmets. (did that with my son too and the grand daughters.). In school we got what ever was going around. 


Lincoln said:


> makes me think of the guys I knew who used to package liquid herbicides. None of them lived to see their 45th birthdays. Good thing all those jobs have been moved to India and China now.


One of my jobs at the nursery's was mixing herbicides and pesticides and spraying the fields. A lot of the industrial stuff makes Round Up look like drinking water.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

In case anyone still cares about the asbestos siding question - a rough estimate to remove and safely dispose, for a small bungalow, is in the $9K range.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> In case anyone still cares about the asbestos siding question - a rough estimate to remove and safely dispose, for a small bungalow, is in the $9K range.


I'll bet the guy knew this before he listed the house and that he built the 9 grand into his listing price knowing that a smart buyer would know and offer accordingly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> In case anyone still cares about the asbestos siding question - a rough estimate to remove and safely dispose, for a small bungalow, is in the $9K range.


Does that include re-doing the siding? Depending on the house probably not a bad price. If the house is old enough to have asbestos on the outside it probably needs more insulation in the attic and in the walls. If the house suits your needs, I'd go for it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Does that include re-doing the siding? Depending on the house probably not a bad price. If the house is old enough to have asbestos on the outside it probably needs more insulation in the attic and in the walls. If the house suits your needs, I'd go for it.


It probably has more asbestos inside


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Does that include re-doing the siding? Depending on the house probably not a bad price. If the house is old enough to have asbestos on the outside it probably needs more insulation in the attic and in the walls. If the house suits your needs, I'd go for it.


Keep in mind that any exterior renovations will be a big deal --- like really big deal to make a window bigger or add a patio door.

It will also effect the resale value (well duh right).

Nathan


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nnieman said:


> Keep in mind that any exterior renovations will be a big deal --- like really big deal to make a window bigger or add a patio door.
> 
> It will also effect the resale value (well duh right).
> 
> Nathan


any renovations will probably be a big deal. you just end up wondering where else the stuff is hiding.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> I did commercial blown fiberglass insulation in the late 80s and early 90s and from 2005 to 2018 worked with spun fiberglass. The only difference between an asbestos fiber and a fiberglass fiber is fiberglass has no barbs. It still sticks into you, inside and out.
> As far as the house goes, if everything else is ok I'd have no problem with buying it. If you can talk them down in price because of the siding go for it.


I did insulation removal with vac trucks for a while. Sucking all the smoke and water damaged shit out after a fire or leak.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The $9K is only for removal.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> The $9K is only for removal.


is there a reason to remove the siding? As long as it remains undisturbed, it's not a hazard to anyone. Are you planing to make changes or do renovations if you buy this house?

if you want to update the look, how about spraying a thick coat of paint on the asbestos siding to seal it and covering it with another siding of your choice?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a couple of friends who used to be in the asbestos removal business. One of them told me there is dangerous and non-dangerous asbestos but most people don't know the difference and have it removed by professionals as they are terrified of it or any lawsuits. One of them made a fair bit of money removing asbestos from the Toronto International Airport, some of it dangerous and some not. It is the small straight fibres that are the most dangerous as they can enter the lungs more easily.

I would check to see what kind of asbestos is in the siding. It may or may not be the dangerous kind.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Isn’t all asbestos dangerous?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Isn’t all asbestos dangerous?


it isn’t if you believe it deep in your heart. Treatment can be administered using a combination of common sense and essential oils


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> it isn’t if you believe it deep in your heart. Treatment can be administered using a combination of common sense and essential oils


I'm overflowing with common sense, but tell me more about these essential oils


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I'm overflowing with common sense, but tell me more about these essential oils


the secret ingredient is lavender


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Why I did not buy this house: the asbestos siding not in the greatest shape, cast iron sewage pie badly corroded, old decking at the front entry and along the side and most windows have broken thermal seals.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Why I did not buy this house: the asbestos siding not in the greatest shape, cast iron sewage pie badly corroded, old decking at the front entry and along the side and most windows have broken thermal seals.


The first thing is reason enough


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like a great place for a meth lab.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> the secret ingredient is lavender


lavender 5W-20 synthetic? I gotta get me some.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> lavender 5W-20 synthetic? I gotta get me some.


Check with Keyera......they could probably use the business.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> Why I did not buy this house: the asbestos siding not in the greatest shape, cast iron sewage pie badly corroded, old decking at the front entry and along the side and most windows have broken thermal seals.


I'm curious as to how much they were asking for it as I know the prices in the GTA are astronomical.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm curious as to how much they were asking for it as I know the prices in the GTA are astronomical.


asking $265...agent states $245 is a more realistic price in the area.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Why I did not buy this house: the asbestos siding not in the greatest shape, *cast iron sewage pie badly corroded,* old decking at the front entry and along the side and most windows have broken thermal seals.


While most of it sounds rather unappealing, I definitely would NOT eat that pie. Not even on a dare.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> asking $265...agent states $245 is a more realistic price in the area.


That is amazing for the GTA. I was thinking a house in Scarborough would start at $500.00. That seems like a steal to me. I just did an MLS search and there was nothing under $550.00 for a detached house.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Late to the party, had a wartime rental house with the asbestos (shingle-looking) siding. It paints well. Was advised not to touch it, if wanted something different, put siding over top.

Cast stack and pipes aren't a really large expense to change; cheaper if you tell plumber if he needs a wall opened up, open it up, you'll patch the drywall. 

However in most likelihood at that age the sewer main is probably the old tile type which eventually will have a large enough problem it has to be replaced. Now That is a large expense. Would advise anyone purchasing a house of that age to have the sewer line all the way into the main scoped, and scoped well.

Another consideration is the brick chimney. Most have about reached their service life. You can re-point the chimney above the roof yourself, but if the mortar is getting powdery across it's length, it's gotta be done. 

Like most things that are hard labor ugly jobs you can pay a fraction of the "all in" cost if you are willing/able to do the ugly work yourself.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

brucew said:


> Late to the party, had a wartime rental house with the asbestos (shingle-looking) siding. It paints well. Was advised not to touch it, if wanted something different, put siding over top.
> 
> Cast stack and pipes aren't a really large expense to change; cheaper if you tell plumber if he needs a wall opened up, open it up, you'll patch the drywall.
> 
> ...


If you're lucky any problems with the sewer main is on the cities portion of the property or in the street. Then the city eats the cost.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That is amazing for the GTA. I was thinking a house in Scarborough would start at $500.00. That seems like a steal to me. I just did an MLS search and there was nothing under $550.00 for a detached house.


It's not in the GTA.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> Many years ago, I was into rock collecting as a kid. I remember sending a letter to Thetford Mines in Quebec asking for a sample asbestos in it's raw form. They sent me a nice little kit of asbestos in it's raw form and samples of each process to the finished product. I remember the raw sample being green with white fibres. Little did they know.



Bit of asbestos like that aren't harmful. It's when it's kicked up into the air and breathed in over long periods of time.

Silica dust is also very harmful with long term exposure, and you still let your kids play at the beach. It's the long term industrial exposure that kills.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sillyak said:


> Bit of asbestos like that aren't harmful. It's when it's kicked up into the air and breathed in over long periods of time.
> 
> Silica dust is also very harmful with long term exposure, and you still let your kids play at the beach. It's the long term industrial exposure that kills.


Silica is just as bad as asbestos. In dad's first 20 years as a welder they had hired, and buried two sandblasters. Both died of cancers in the respiratory system.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Silica is just as bad as asbestos. In dad's first 20 years as a welder they had hired, and buried two sandblasters. Both died of cancers in the respiratory system.


I work with silica (oilfield) they are strict on respirators. Once a year we have to blow into one of those lung testers and every two years we get a chest x ray.

Too bad they didn't think like that back in the day.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Uncle worked in the salt mines in Windsor as an electrician. Died of Mesothelioma. Exposure of any kind always has risk. Siding probably not so much as it is painted and doesn't move to expose cracks and fibers etc. I had it on my first house in Windsor, early eighties. The reason I would remove it, would be to alleviate fear in future buyers and increase property value. That is the reason you are getting a bargain now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sillyak said:


> I work with silica (oilfield) they are strict on respirators. Once a year we have to blow into one of those lung testers and every two years we get a chest x ray.
> 
> Too bad they didn't think like that back in the day.


They still put little silica packs in some shoes with a "Do Not Eat" label on them. Strange they don't have regulations like that that for insulators.....or at least they didn't two years ago. When ever I was on a site we just had to have masks handy for different gasses like H2S if there was any around. At the shop dust masks had to be worn when dealing with heated ceramic covers.....burnt ones we could either suit up or not work with at all but that was shop policy. I did the lung testing and chest x rays etc. on my own. 
Silica, asbestos, fiberglass in any form and a bunch of others can all be bad for you. But then again so can a lot of other things. From what I understand Byssinosis is as bad as Mesothelioma. Throw in smoking of anything and they can get worse. 
The OP isn't going to buy the house but a lot of people my age grew up in houses like that and we're still around.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------

